# Alternator whine after battery relocation Help..



## VRptstyly (May 18, 2006)

So I recently relocated my battery into the trunk on my 04 R32, the power wire runs on the same side but not really in close proximity of the stereo wires that run on that same side. I've developed alternator whine ever since the relocation. 

It's not a new install, I've had this system for years now never had a single issue, moved the amps to the trunk and rerouted some cables for the system along with the battery relocation. The only things that really changed for the stereo system is that I lengthened the ground wires a bit and I shortened the power wires for the amps. 

Looking for a little guidance, maybe some pointers on how to do some trouble shooting. This sort of thing isn't my strong point, pretty impressed with myself that I relocated the battery and didn't toast the car.  I dug around a bit but didnt really find anything to helpful that I understood. 

It's a Pinoneer Z-3 head unit 
Focal Components up front and Coaxial in the back, powered by an MTX amp 
8 inch Bazooka Tube powered by a JBL amp. 

I've tried a few different grounding locations for the amps, but didn't help. 

Is there specific things to look for when it's alternator whine or is it just a different form of ground loop and it could be many things? 

These are the changes I made that I think from what I've read could be a factor. 

-Replaced the engine to chassis ground with the same 1 Gauge wire I used for the relocation? 
-Maybe I knocked the amps around and messed with some settings? 
-I used a 4 gauge wire for the battery ground cable? 
-Bad RCA connections? 
-Is it interference? (heard that was bs..) 

I've ordered a few ground loop isolators because they were cheap on amazon, but that more of a band-aid and I'd like to get it sorted without them, it used to work flawlessly. 

Thanks for any help, sorry if it's a bit long winded trying to give as much info as I can to get this sorted. 

-Hugo


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

So your high current power wire is running on the same side as the signal wires? 

That is the most likely cause of your issue. 

Easy way to try to narrow it down. Unplug the RCAs and turn the car on, if the noise is still there it's related to the power and/or ground. If the noise is gone it is coming via the RCAs and either way I would recommend moving them to opposite sides of the car. RCAs should really be at least 18" away from the power cable.


----------



## VRptstyly (May 18, 2006)

Ah yea I was afraid that would be the case... Didn't think it would be an issue if they weren't directly on top of eachother. The shielding on the power cable is pretty thick too it's welding cable. 

I'll try your method to test them, see what I come up with. At least I'll know where to start. Thanks.


----------



## VRptstyly (May 18, 2006)

So by process of elimination looks like the whining is only there with the speaker RCAs hooked up? 

I'm gonna check the connection to the head tommorrow see how they look.


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

VRptstyly said:


> So by process of elimination looks like the whining is only there with the speaker RCAs hooked up?
> 
> I'm gonna check the connection to the head tommorrow see how they look.


 Well if the whining noise is there ONLY when the RCAs are plugged in, it's either the ground on the radio or the fact that the RCA's are right next to the high current wire. Seeing as you have moved your battery it can be either one of the two, but I'd guess since you've moved your ground numerous times, I still believe it's the latter of the two.


----------



## VRptstyly (May 18, 2006)

I looked into it, grounded the unit directly. Clean up a few connections and the nest of wires under the dash. It didn't fix the whining but after securing some wire and putting the head unit back in the dash I get a louder buzz without even starting the engine. This sucks

Happy Easter!


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

VRptstyly said:


> I looked into it, grounded the unit directly. Clean up a few connections and the nest of wires under the dash. It didn't fix the whining but after securing some wire and putting the head unit back in the dash I get a louder buzz without even starting the engine. This sucks
> 
> Happy Easter!


 Buzzing sounds like a loose connection for the signal. Are you sure the RCAs are secured into the back of the unit. I think the big issue you have is: 

1. Inferior RCAs AND 
2. RCAs ran on the same side as the power wire. 

Swap the RCAs to the other side and make sure everything is secured, get new higher quality RCAs if need be, and I can almost guarantee that the noise will go away.


----------



## VRptstyly (May 18, 2006)

Yea That's what I'll do, the more I mess with it the worse it seems to get. I think the RCAs are going. I also triple checked all ground including the one for the head unit and nothing.

Any idea what length rcas for an R. I can just lay them in the car to test it all out, before I switch the sides.


----------



## VRptstyly (May 18, 2006)

Any sugestion on what a good RCA cable is. I have streetwires now, and they've been part of this system since 2005


----------



## twelvevolt (Oct 29, 2003)

As usual with Pioneers, I'm willing to bet the problem is neither the rca cables or the fact that the power wire is so close, but rather that you blew the preouts on the headunit from improper installation/removal. When you relocated everything and did some rewiring, you probably plugged in/unplugged the rca cables with the power wires still connected to the radio. This happens all the time.


----------



## VRptstyly (May 18, 2006)

I've unplugged them multiple times without the battery disconnected but always with the ignition off. I didnt do anything I havent done before. I merely check the RCAs and checked some connections. Nothing crazy. The bulk of what I did the battery wasn't even in the car yet. 

How do I check them or fix that if its the preouts. This sounds like my **** is getting worse before it's getting better.


----------



## jimlav1978 (Nov 25, 2011)

Buzzing sounds like your RCA's aren't plugged in all the way. +1 for putting your RCA's on the other side of the car. Unless your amp or radio is not grounded properly, that is most likely the cause of your whine.


----------



## VRptstyly (May 18, 2006)

I ordered some new RCAs earlier, should be here tuesday. Should know fairly quickly if thats the fix.


----------



## jimlav1978 (Nov 25, 2011)

If the RCA's are really seven years old like you said, and you have rearranged your system a few times, the ends could just not be holding well anymore. A new set wont hurt.


----------



## VRptstyly (May 18, 2006)

Yea a few of the ends fit a bit loose, and the shield on the wire going into the plug are a bit torn on a few. Really hope my head unit isn't toast. I just spent $$ updating it.


----------



## twelvevolt (Oct 29, 2003)

VRptstyly said:


> I've unplugged them multiple times without the battery disconnected but always with the ignition off. I didnt do anything I havent done before.


 
Yup. The fuses for the preouts are blown. It happens from doing exactly what you described. Unless you're handy with soldering some new pico fuses to the circuit board, you'll have to send it to Pioneer for service. 

For future reference, when installing rca cables, do so before the power is hooked up. When removing them, disconnect the power first.


----------



## VRptstyly (May 18, 2006)

twelvevolt said:


> Yup. The fuses for the preouts are blown. It happens from doing exactly what you described. Unless you're handy with soldering some new pico fuses to the circuit board, you'll have to send it to Pioneer for service.
> 
> For future reference, when installing rca cables, do so before the power is hooked up. When removing them, disconnect the power first.


 Lame..I dont have that kind of time..


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

VRptstyly said:


> Lame..I dont have that kind of time..


 Listen, just because the constant power is plugged in when you're connecting the RCAs DOES NOT mean that the PICO fuse is definitely blown. 

A lot of the issues come with improper connections at the amp., or improper power connections to the radio BEFORE you plug in the RCAs. As long as the power and ground are secure and proper at both the amps and the radio, plugging in the RCAs afterward (as long as you arn't touching the center or outer shields to anything with the radio ACTUALLY ON) you're fine.


----------



## VRptstyly (May 18, 2006)

Oh and the unit is a Z-1 mixed them up in my original post.


----------



## VRptstyly (May 18, 2006)

NFrazier said:


> Listen, just because the constant power is plugged in when you're connecting the RCAs DOES NOT mean that the PICO fuse is definitely blown.
> 
> A lot of the issues come with improper connections at the amp., or improper power connections to the radio BEFORE you plug in the RCAs. As long as the power and ground are secure and proper at both the amps and the radio, plugging in the RCAs afterward (as long as you arn't touching the center or outer shields to anything with the radio ACTUALLY ON) you're fine.


 Yea I was careful about it. Should be good practice to undo the battery power before doing that sort of work. 

Yea all other connections are good. I tried multiple ground points to see if it made any difference. I also added a wire for extra grounding on the head unit. 

What worries me is it went from a alternator whine to a loud buzzing.. After I checked the RCAs. They could have **** the bed when I was dealing with them. If the Z1s are that fragile could be the pre-outs i guess. 

We'll see tonite, hope its good news. At worst I'll buy another Z1 on ebay and fix mine then sell the leftover when I get back from WITW's. 

Thanks for all the help so far everyone.


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

VRptstyly said:


> Yea I was careful about it. Should be good practice to undo the battery power before doing that sort of work.
> 
> Yea all other connections are good. I tried multiple ground points to see if it made any difference. I also added a wire for extra grounding on the head unit.
> 
> ...


 I just had to rip out a pair of my RCAs (subwoofer RCAs) because they went bad and was causing backfeeding (nasty grumbling/hissing/crackling). Removed them and everything was crystal clear again.


----------



## twelvevolt (Oct 29, 2003)

NFrazier said:


> Listen, just because the constant power is plugged in when you're connecting the RCAs DOES NOT mean that the PICO fuse is definitely blown.


 
You're right, but doing so on multiple occasions isn't going to help things. With that said, this is a chronic issue with Pioneer's, which is why that's what I'm betting on. We'll see what happens after the rcas are changed.


----------



## VRptstyly (May 18, 2006)

Just changed the RCAs nowhere near the power cable. Still getting squeal/whatever with ignition on. Started the car up too and it's rpm dependent. It gets even louder! Are these blown pre-out symptoms?

Should have just left with the alternator whine at least I could have lived with that for a few weeks.

So does 12v win?


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

twelvevolt said:


> You're right, but doing so on multiple occasions isn't going to help things. With that said, this is a chronic issue with Pioneer's, which is why that's what I'm betting on. We'll see what happens after the rcas are changed.


 It's an issue not with Pioneers but with the incorrect practices for installation. It has happened to a lot of Pioneers but not because they are Pioneers (I have seen customers come in with similar issues with pretty much every brand out there). 

First and foremost the installation needs to be done correctly (i.e., moving the RCAs to the opposite side) then we'll move on to other avenues if the changing and moving of the RCAs do not rectify the issue. 

P.S. I have a Pioneer and have had Pioneers for the psat 8-10 years and have never had this issue (DEH-P6800MP, P7800MP, AVIC-F700BT x 2, X930BT x 2, Z110BT, Z120BT, Z130BT x 2 all in multiple cars and the majority of which have had at least a subwoofer installed into the vehicle).


----------



## VRptstyly (May 18, 2006)

Ok problem solved. First I grounded the shield of one of the RCAs to the body of the head unit. That fixed the big buzz. 

Then did the same but with the new RCAs, away from power wire the original alternator whine is now gone.

The first step was given to me by a local shop.


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

VRptstyly said:


> Ok problem solved. First I grounded the shield of one of the RCAs to the body of the head unit. That fixed the big buzz.
> 
> Then did the same but with the new RCAs, away from power wire the original alternator whine is now gone.
> 
> The first step was given to me by a local shop.


 12v was right, pico fuse blown.


----------



## VRptstyly (May 18, 2006)

Is ground the RCAs to the body a bandaid? Should I still send the unit out to get fix when I can? 

Thanks for all the help guys, I'll have tunes once again for the trek down to WITW's


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

Yes the grounding of return rcas are a bandaid but I've known people that have had it that way for years. It all depends on the price of fixing it. Call up pioneer and see how much it'll be and decide if it's worth it.


----------



## VRptstyly (May 18, 2006)

It's $230 flat fee, as long as its not something huge. If it's a valid solution and it's lasts I can hold off on a repair. I'd rather put that money to an upgrade.


----------



## twelvevolt (Oct 29, 2003)

NFrazier said:


> It's an issue not with Pioneers but with the incorrect practices for installation. It has happened to a lot of Pioneers but not because they are Pioneers (I have seen customers come in with similar issues with pretty much every brand out there).
> 
> First and foremost the installation needs to be done correctly (i.e., moving the RCAs to the opposite side) then we'll move on to other avenues if the changing and moving of the RCAs do not rectify the issue.
> 
> P.S. I have a Pioneer and have had Pioneers for the psat 8-10 years and have never had this issue (DEH-P6800MP, P7800MP, AVIC-F700BT x 2, X930BT x 2, Z110BT, Z120BT, Z130BT x 2 all in multiple cars and the majority of which have had at least a subwoofer installed into the vehicle).


 
True. It is an installation issue, and I've also seen it with pretty much every brand. However, for some reason it seems the majority are Pioneers. It could just be that they're a very popular brand, so there are more vehicles with them installed. That's not to take anything away from them. I've always been a huge fan of their products and have never hesitated to recommend them. 

OP, the grounded rca thing is usually a temporary solution. I've seen it hold up for anywhere from a few weeks to indefinitely. If the problem is gone for now, take advantage of it and save some money to get it fixed properly. Good luck.


----------



## VRptstyly (May 18, 2006)

I blow the pre-outs in the head unit. I grounded a few of the RCA cables to the head unit and it works great.. No whine!!! :thumbup:


----------

